# Getting rid of heat spots?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

About 2 weeks ago (I never get spots on my body btw) I started to get these "spots" or heat spots I'd say on upper chest just in the middle nowhere else and goes down a bit to where the center of chest is. But during the day say morning or whatever it looks fine, you can see them but doesn't look that bad, but when at the gym or sweating it looks pretty bad goes really red looking etc. How to get rid of them? Tried everything from cream to sunbeds but nothing?


----------

